# Hurst Hammock property back up for sale



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Contact all of them and tell them we need that boat ramp so we can enjoy the river.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

this is the reply i got from then today

We are exploring the possibility of purchasing this property since it is back up for sale again. Right now that is all the info that I have at this time. Kevin White


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Please stop by either Emerald Cost Marine or Buck and Bass and sign the petition to try and get the boat ramp back.


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

I signed at EC Marine yesterday.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *pogypumper (12/2/2008)*I signed at EC Marine yesterday.


Thank you


----------

